
It’s ideology vs. science in psychology’s war on boys and men - F_J_H
https://nationalpost.com/opinion/jordan-peterson-its-ideology-vs-science-in-psychologys-war-on-boys-and-men
======
m_mueller
Very Bad Wizards podcast (by a psychologist and a philosopher) has a good
discussion about the new APA guidelines. Their view is mode balanced but still
very critical.

